# Replacement for SL Cranks



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for reading

I have a 2 year old Super 6 with the Cannondale BB30 SL cranks
Twice now in the last year I have bent the inner ring when dropping from big to small.
On inspection I notice that I have lost at least 3 of the ring bolts and its loose hence bent inner ring.

After yesterdays breakage I also notice that the one of the bolt holes on the spider is cracked.

Please can someone tell me if I can just replace the spider or is it part of the crank?

If its part of the crank should I get a new inner ring and put it all back together and locktight the bolts even if the spider has a small crack?

Or can I buy just one arm with the spider?

Or if I have to replace the whole crankset is there anything else on the market that would be better and lighter than the Cannondale SLs.

Thanks in anticipation

Steve


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The spiders are easily removable with the spider tool from Cannondale or Sonny's Bike Tools/Enduro. The Cannondale part number for the Spider tool is KT012 and should run $30. If you're going to have a dealer do this for you, you shouldn't have to buy a tool, but you'll likely have to pay for labor.

The NoNuts system on the inner ring is a one piece system rather and a two like a traditional chainring bolt. The Cannondale inner ring _must_ be used with the NoNuts bolts as a normal bolt won't fit. Any outer ring can be used. Your parts numbers to order a new spider is QC694 for a 130bcd, QC693 for a 110bcd, and KP127 for a 135bcd (for Campy standard). All of those should run you $80. The chainring bolts for the Mark IV/V inner chain ring is KF360 and should run you $15-20. The inner ring is KP025 for a 39 and KP027 for the 34. Each should be about $60 ish and _may_ come with the china ring bolt included, you'd need your dealer to check for you. As an aside, you may take it to you local Cannondale guys and see about Cannondale warrantying the spider. If you bought it on ebay, you'll be outa' luck.

On both the spider to arm interface and on the NoNuts chainring bolts Cannondale reccomends and uses blue Loctite.

There is not a lot (if anything) out t here that is lighter than an SISL set up save for the THMs, Lightnings, and AX-Lightness cranks. All are more expensive than an SISL.

Starnut


----------



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks STARNUT

That advice is fantastic.

Down side is that I am in the UK and Cannondale dealers are not as proffesional as in the States.

It may take a little trime to get the parts but at least it can be repaired.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

then find one on this side of the puddle that will sell the stuff to you.

Starnut


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cannondalerugby5 said:


> Thanks STARNUT
> 
> That advice is fantastic.
> 
> ...


Not the Cannondale dealers, rather Cannondale being in Europe for so long but only just setting up a distributor in the UK. That is more likely the reason it takes so long.

BTW if you want a lighter option than SI cranks, have a look at www.extralite.com and checkout the QRC cranks in BB30 495g for the cranks & bb, 95g for the rings making it a fair bit lighter.


----------

